# Why our flag is folded 13 times



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you ever wondered why the Flag of the United
States of America is folded 13 times when it is
lowered or when it is folded and handed to the
next of kin at the burial of a veteran?

Here is the meaning of each of those folds and what it means:

The first fold of our Flag is a symbol of life.

The second fold is a symbol of our belief in eternal life.

The third fold is made in honor and remembrance of the
veterans departing our ranks who gave a portion of
their lives for the defense of our
country to attain peace throughout the world.

The fourth fold represents our weaker nature, for as
American citizens trusting, it is to Him we turn in
times of peace as well as in time of war for His
divine guidance.

The fifth fold is a tribute to our country, for in the
words of Stephen Decatur, "Our Country, in dealing
with other countries may she always be right; but it
is still our country, right or wrong."

The sixth fold is for where our hearts lie. It is
with our heart that we pledge allegiance to the Flag
of the United States of America, and to the
Republic for which it stands, one Nation under God,
indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.

The seventh fold is a tribute to our Armed Forces, for
it is through the Armed Forces that we protect our
country and our flag against all her enemies, whether
they be found within or without the boundaries of our
Republic.

The eighth fold is a tribute to the one who entered
into the valley of the shadow of death, that we might
see the light of day, and to honor mother, for whom it
flies on Mother's Day.

The ninth fold is a tribute to womanhood; for it has
been through their faith, their love, loyalty and
devotion that the character of the men and women who
have made this country great has been molded.

The tenth fold is a tribute to the father, for he,
too, has given his sons and daughters for the defense
of our country since they were first born.

The eleventh fold, in the eyes of a Hebrew citizen
represents the lower portion of the seal of King David
and King Solomon, and glorifies in their eyes, the God
of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.

The twelfth fold, in the eyes of a Christian citizen,
represents an emblem of eternity and glorifies, in
their eyes, God the Father, the Son and Holy Spirit.


When the Flag is completely folded, the stars are
uppermost reminding us of our Nation's motto, "In God
We Trust." After the Flag is completely folded and
tucked in, it takes on the appearance of a cocked hat,
ever reminding us of the soldiers who served under
General George Washington, and the Sailors and Marines
who served under Captain John Paul Jones, who were
followed by their comrades and shipmates in the Armed
Forces of the United States, preserving for us the
rights, privileges, and freedoms we enjoy today.

The next time you see a Flag ceremony honoring someone
that has served our country, either in the Armed
Forces or in our civilian services such as the Police
Force or Fire Department, keep in mind all the
important reasons behind each and every movement.
They have paid the ultimate sacrifice for all of us by
honoring our Flag and our Country.

Author Unknown


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 14, 2011)

Very interesting..


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the post,--Today is a good day to post this. Happy Flag Day, also Happy Birthday to The Army, which is 236 years old today. Len


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 14, 2011)

When a flag is folded and presented there will be 5 stars showing face up.It represents the 5 branches of service Army,Navy,Airforce,Marines and Coast Guard.It's an Army board question.One of the most important things to do when folding is not just a clean folded flag that has the 5 stars up,but also have absolutely no red showing when you give it to the family member.I've done when it was windy once.It took at least 10 min.Time wasn't and issue we were giving away perfection to a standard.It's of utmost importance,that flag a lot of the time will be the last thing that person will receive of that service member.It takes hours and days to master.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't know it was flag day today. Thanks, David.







Happy Flag day, all. Be sure to fly those flags if you have them!


----------



## Cfr200 (Jun 14, 2011)

drift2sea said:


> When a flag is folded and presented there will be 5 stars showing face up.It represents the 5 branches of service Army,Navy,Airforce,Marines and Coast Guard.It's an Army board question.One of the most important things to do when folding is not just a clean folded flag that has the 5 stars up,but also have absolutely no red showing when you give it to the family member.I've done when it was windy once.It took at least 10 min.Time wasn't and issue we were giving away perfection to a standard.It's of utmost importance,that flag a lot of the time will be the last thing that person will receive of that service member.It takes hours and days to master.



What happened when there were only four branches? The Air Force did not exist before 1947. Or what happened when there was not 50 stars? This would make the spacing far different and the pattern would not allow 5 stars to show. I always got in trouble for asking questions like this when I was in, most of the time no one had an answer. They just would say because I said so and in the military that is good enough.


----------



## drift2sea (Jun 14, 2011)

Cfr200 said:


> drift2sea said:
> 
> 
> > When a flag is folded and presented there will be 5 stars showing face up.It represents the 5 branches of service Army,Navy,Airforce,Marines and Coast Guard.It's an Army board question.One of the most important things to do when folding is not just a clean folded flag that has the 5 stars up,but also have absolutely no red showing when you give it to the family member.I've done when it was windy once.It took at least 10 min.Time wasn't and issue we were giving away perfection to a standard.It's of utmost importance,that flag a lot of the time will be the last thing that person will receive of that service member.It takes hours and days to master.
> ...


I learned the hard way it doesnt pay to ask questions most of the time in this association.Lol i cant tell you how many times ive been in the front leaning rest position for this.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 15, 2011)




----------

